# Safari scrollen ruckelt



## nordi (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe irgendwie seit letzter Zeit Probleme mit dem Safari (Version 4.0.4 (6531.21.10)). Beim Scrollen ruckelt der Verlauf total. Hab Safari schonmal zurückgesetzt, das hat aber auch nichts geholfen! Woran kann das liegen? Vorher war das scrollen meistens flüssig und man konnte die Inhalte auch beim scollen lesen. Dies ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich. Habe auch schonmal gegooglelt, aber viel schlauer bin ich dadurch auch nicht geworden. Habt ihr Ideen?


----------

